# standard-email-programm öffnen



## songbird (18. Mrz 2004)

ist es in java irgendwie möglich, das standard email-programm öffnen zu lassen, bzw ein "email-schreiben" fenster, indem schon der empfänger, der betreff, ein standard-text und eine bestimmte datei als anhang integriert sind?


----------



## songbird (18. Mrz 2004)

niemand ne idee  :?  ?


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Mrz 2004)

Ja, habs rausgefunden!!! 8) 

Is allerdings noch nicht so schön und funktioniert zudem nur unter Windows  .


```
java.io.File f = new java.io.File ("temp.bat");
    java.io.BufferedWriter bw = new java.io.BufferedWriter (new java.io.FileWriter (f));
    bw.write ("START mailto:pm@es-wave.de"); //Oder andere Adresse
    bw.close();
    Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec ("temp.bat");
    p.waitFor();
    f.delete();
```

Denn:


```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec ("START mailto:pm@es-wave.de");
```

funktioniert nicht.


----------



## bygones (19. Mrz 2004)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, habs rausgefunden!!! 8)
> Is allerdings noch nicht so schön und funktioniert zudem nur unter Windows  .



Dann frag vorher ab was für ein System es ist - unter Linux gibt es z.B. sendmail, mailx oder deliver.... (genaues Handling weiß ich nicht - google *g*)


----------



## songbird (19. Mrz 2004)

Danke auf jeden Fall für eure Hilfe!

Aber da uns ans Herz gelegt wurde, die Plattformunabhängigkeit von Java beizubehalten, haben wir uns entschlossen mit der java mail API zu arbeiten und die email ohne sichtbares Fenster versenden zu lassen.
Haben da allerdings auch noch n kleines Problem... siehe http://www.java-forum.org/de/topics/java_3237.html


----------

